# Show off your charger collection!



## magellan (May 31, 2018)

I didn’t see a thread on this so I thought I’d start one. Except for the two Goal Zero’s, this is just my small battery chargers for sizes 10180 up to CR123A. 

http://imgbox.com/hLikqmKe


----------



## aginthelaw (May 31, 2018)

I have 8, 4-bay li-ion chargers, 6, 4-cell AA chargers, 5, 2 bay li-ion chargers, 3, 16340 2-bay chargers, and I few I can’t think of right now


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 31, 2018)

magellan said:


> I didn’t see a thread on this so I thought I’d start one. Except for the two Goal Zero’s, this is just my small battery chargers for sizes 10180 up to CR123A.








~ Chance


----------



## magellan (May 31, 2018)

aginthelaw said:


> I have 8, 4-bay li-ion chargers, 6, 4-cell AA chargers, 5, 2 bay li-ion chargers, 3, 16340 2-bay chargers, and I few I can’t think of right now



Awesome!

I’ll post a photo of my larger chargers soon.


----------



## magellan (May 31, 2018)

Lol

I use some of the smaller ones in the car or when traveling, which is why I have more than one.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2018)

I have something like 437 flashlights and 1 charger. A NiteCore D4. Had an i4 but tossed that dangerous sob in the garbage. It ran so hot I'd only use it outdoors (just in case). 

Basically I have a handful of lights fed by rechargeables so I just charge up a few at a time and keep a stockpile ready to go. Each time a light goes dim I just swap in the new fuel, recharge the former and stick 'em in the stockpile. 

I used rechargeables in days where you had to use it in a few days or it was either dead or half charged. So with the advent of Eneloops, LifePo's etc not self discharging much.... I just don't need a bunch of battery chargers.


----------



## ven (Jun 2, 2018)

437.............................:naughty:

Some are stored away, down stairs use the c4-12 and 3100 v2.2





Up stairs uses
Panzer, vp4 and vp2





works use
vp1, btc 100, sp1 and a small USB cradle for 10180 cells





Stored away off the top of my head, wp6 II, i4, 6 bay nimh and a couple of AWT UTC 2 bay chargers.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2018)

I say 437 Ven, but it could be more. Last time I actually counted was 378 and that was in 2016. In 2017 I added a bunch more yet really didn't keep a running talley. 

Heck, in 2016 and 17 I bought over a thousand light bulbs. Deals kept popping up like 35 boxes of 10 for $18. Then there was a clearance sale where a fellow had a bunch of Mag 7 cell bulbs, super rare Sigmalite and Streamlight bulbs, Pelican modules, Pentagon modules and other stuff dang near impossible to find now. 

Anyway, I've just not had the need for more than one battery charger. 

Well, I do have a few eneloop chargers too.


----------



## magellan (Jun 2, 2018)

ven said:


> 437.............................:naughty:
> 
> Some are stored away, down stairs use the c4-12 and 3100 v2.2
> 
> ...



Very nice selection of chargers!


----------



## klrman (Jun 3, 2018)

My collection so far. Almost as addictive as collecting flashlights ` Have a Lii-500 on the way too.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

Impressive!

I think part of it is that chargers are relatively cheap compared to buying say, a mid-priced semi-custom light, or even a higher end production light, let alone a full custom model like a Tain or a Photon Fanatic, so that I don’t see them as a big expense relative to other aspects of the hobby.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

And here’s my larger models:

http://imgbox.com/ZFQOSpiI


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

aginthelaw said:


> I have 8, 4-bay li-ion chargers, 6, 4-cell AA chargers, 5, 2 bay li-ion chargers, 3, 16340 2-bay chargers, and I few I can’t think of right now



Wow, nice work!


----------



## klrman (Jun 3, 2018)

magellan said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I think part of it is that chargers are relatively cheap compared to buying say, a mid-priced semi-custom light, or even a higher end production light, let alone a full custom model like a Tain or a Photon Fanatic, so that I don’t see them as a big expense relative to other aspects of the hobby.



Yes, part of the fun is that it doesn't cost an arm or a leg anymore. You have quite the collection and I noticed you have an 8 bay one, my next purchase for sure.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, the 8-bay one is very convenient for charging lots of cells. The one thing to be aware of is that it gets the batteries noticeably hotter during charging than my other chargers.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

I just posted this over on George’s Nucelus thread where small battery chargers like the Veleno 10180 were being discussed, but it fits in here too, so I thought I’d post it:

Besides my Octacharger, a custom unit from England (which stopped working a while ago, can’t recall the CPF member’s name, but I really liked it until it stopped working as it had 8 different selectable current settings for smal lithium ion batteries), this little gizmo from Olight is one other way to charge small batteries.

Olight offered these a couple of years ago on a limited basis. You had to make a purchase, and then if intember right you could get one of these for a few dollars more, and it was limited to one per customer.

This shows the Olight being powered by a Mophie Powerstation dual USB port battery, and as you can see from the closeup, it does both lithium ion and NiMH batteries. Not sure how good it is since I’ve never really used it, but coming from Olight I assume it’s okay.

http://imgbox.com/eJ6C2veV


http://imgbox.com/Urv0v0Ut


----------



## klrman (Jun 3, 2018)

I really like that Olight charger lol, never seen one of those before. 

I've always liked the idea of multiple current settings etc for charging like your custom one from England. More fine tuning of all the cycles is what motivated me to get the skyrc mc3000. Can charge/discharge in 0.01 increments. Same with setting termination V which I always do at 4.1V, can set storage V, uses constant current in it's cycles. I put my barely used C4-12 and Opus up for sale as I want to get another MC3000 now that I am getting the hang of it how to use it.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes. That’s why I liked my Octacharger, which started at 50 mAh if I recall right and could be increased in 50 mAh increments from there.

In my first photo it’s the last one on the right in the middle row. Made by CPF’er Cottonpicker.


----------



## klrman (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice, I was wondering what that little one in the right was all about.


----------



## luxlunatic (Jun 7, 2018)

Here are my 2 main chargers that I use in my office.
A Nitecore D4 and a Gyrfalcon ALL-88. I have a handful of other chargers in my garage.


----------



## magellan (Jun 7, 2018)

That Gyrfalcon looks pretty cool with the detailed displays. I might have to get myself one.


----------



## Newlumen (Jun 7, 2018)

Here are my charger.. I use them all.. each have pros and cons..

gyrfalcon. Doesn’t like 26650 button top, and solder blop
efest v6. 26660 button top works well, solder blop works well.


----------



## klrman (Jun 7, 2018)

luxlunatic said:


> Here are my 2 main chargers that I use in my office.
> A Nitecore D4 and a Gyrfalcon ALL-88. I have a handful of other chargers in my garage.



That's an impressive looking charger, I like it.


----------



## klrman (Jun 7, 2018)

Newlumen said:


> Here are my charger.. I use them all.. each have pros and cons..
> 
> gyrfalcon. Doesn’t like 26650 button top, and solder blop
> efest v6. 26660 button top works well, solder blop works well.



Does the gyrfalcon work well with eneloops? I like the idea of the eight bays. Last charge of eneloops I did was with my xtar vc4, but I felt it was cooking the batteries a little too much.


----------



## luxlunatic (Jun 8, 2018)

klrman said:


> Does the gyrfalcon work well with eneloops? I like the idea of the eight bays. Last charge of eneloops I did was with my xtar vc4, but I felt it was cooking the batteries a little too much.



I have had good results from the Gyrfalcon and Eneloops.
With the Gyrfalcon, you can select the charging amperage from 0.1, 0.25, 0.50 and 1.00. I usually charge the Eneloops at .5a and they are barely warm during charging (they get warmer on the Nitecore D4). 
I have a gang of Eneloops (mostly the Pro ones) since the wife loves having LED candles throughout the house. I swap the batteries every other week and have put dozens of cycles on them with the Gyrfalcon.


----------



## Newlumen (Jun 8, 2018)

klrman said:


> Does the gyrfalcon work well with eneloops? I like the idea of the eight bays. Last charge of eneloops I did was with my xtar vc4, but I felt it was cooking the batteries a little too much.



Yes. Eneloop works well with the gyrfalcon charger.


----------



## klrman (Jun 9, 2018)

luxlunatic said:


> I have had good results from the Gyrfalcon and Eneloops.
> With the Gyrfalcon, you can select the charging amperage from 0.1, 0.25, 0.50 and 1.00. I usually charge the Eneloops at .5a and they are barely warm during charging (they get warmer on the Nitecore D4).
> I have a gang of Eneloops (mostly the Pro ones) since the wife loves having LED candles throughout the house. I swap the batteries every other week and have put dozens of cycles on them with the Gyrfalcon.



Great, thanks. .5a it is then when I get the Gyrfalcon. Just love the 8-bays.


----------



## klrman (Jun 9, 2018)

Good to know thank you. I've always wanted an 8 bay charger for my eneloops.


----------



## magellan (Jun 10, 2018)

luxlunatic said:


> I have had good results from the Gyrfalcon and Eneloops.
> With the Gyrfalcon, you can select the charging amperage from 0.1, 0.25, 0.50 and 1.00. I usually charge the Eneloops at .5a and they are barely warm during charging (they get warmer on the Nitecore D4).
> I have a gang of Eneloops (mostly the Pro ones) since the wife loves having LED candles throughout the house. I swap the batteries every other week and have put dozens of cycles on them with the Gyrfalcon.



If it has settings that low I definitely have to get I one. I have lots of 10180s and being able to charge several at a time would be great.


----------



## magellan (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice to see some action on this thread since the last post was in June.


----------

